# Sweet Golden/Collie Mix in Georgetown, KY



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

This little girl looks like such a sweetheart.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10340447


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She is gorgeous and sounds like a very sweet girl. I have to stop looking at all these dogs, as I want to take them all home with me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacey*

Here is Lacey!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh she is beautiful!! Really gorgeous! Hope she isnt there long....


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I just looked on petfinder and it says she is adopted!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great news! She's such a beauty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad!*

So Glad the beautiful little girl was adopted!!


----------

